# Breeding Does Twice A Year?



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Because we wanted our two Alpine doelings to be a bit bigger before breeding them, we bred them late in the breeding season, Jan. 4 and Jan. 7 of this year for June babies.
Could we breed them again next breeding season, which is this November, if they were in great condition? I would want to breed them along with my other does around the same time, and not be off. 
Also, I would hate to wait until November 2013 before breeding them again instead of this November.
Would breeding them twice in a year be okay just this once?
And we will be bottle-feeding their June 2012 kids.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

some people do it. good points are you are going to bottle raise so they would have the whole 5 months to recover. You also say just this once and if they are in good condition so it sounds like it would be ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they get a 2 month break of being dried off it should be OK.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We did this with a doe last year. She kidded on Jan 5th. She puts everything into her kids when she is nursing, but once we got them off of her, she bounced back quickly. We were selling our buck, so we went ahead and let him breed her before he left. She kidded in Oct, and had no issues. She was worn down a little more the 2nd time, but the boys have been off of her a month, and she's putting on noticable weight. 
I'd think if they bounce back fast, and get a little break, they should be fine  I am planning to breed this doe for late fall babies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry to much if they're in good condition and you don't plan on repeatedly breeding 2x yearly. I personally only breed once yearly, but I think in this case...you'd be ok.  :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ditto what has been said


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with everyone. :thumb:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, you guys, now I feel much better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumbup:


----------

